# CREDITS



## Smoky Jordan (14/8/15)

Hi Guys

What is this credit thing I now see next to the alerts at the top right of the page?

Thanks


----------



## Rowan Francis (14/8/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/earn-virtual-credits-play-rock-paper-scissors.t14179/


----------

